# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  (Help) Sekiguchi Showa Limbung Lumayan Parah --> Added 2 Videos

## davetrends

Koi Expert, Mau minta petunjuk ini.
Beberapa waktu terakhir ini ada gejala yang aneh sama showa saya. cenderungnya seperti ada internal problem dalam dan gerakannya ngaco banget dan cenderung sering naik ke permukaan air, lalu kadang bisa terbalik.

sebaiknya diapakan ya teman2 teman ? sempet sktr 5 hari di karantina tetapi jg tidak membantu.

Mohon petunjuknya.
Saya lampirkan video untuk referensi.

Video 1: 


Video 2: 



Makasih ya semua.
Salam Koi

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

